# Alaskan Yellow Cedar



## Kevin

I have a few slabs of AYC (not burl) and wonder if it's worth stabilizing. I know it's oily, and water resistant already, but it's so light. Anyone ever stab any of it? Plus I hate the smell of AYC I know others like it but not me.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I hate the smell too


----------



## DavidDobbs

I got to ask what does it smell like?
I am guessing not like ERC.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I really don't know but it is stinky!


----------



## Kevin

No not like ERC more like turpentine!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Seaba

I have stabilized some pen blanks. It was some burl.But your right about the smell.


----------



## Kevin

Lol I thought I was the only one didn't like it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I turned some east indian rosewood the other night. Pretty sure skunks are close relatives.


----------



## Kevin

That's funny because IRW smells good to me unless I burn it with tools (then all wood stinks) and it doesn't give me a headache like AYC does. I still have one from it no kidding.


----------



## SENC

It stabilizes very well, Kevin, and turns a heckuva lot better once stabilized. Still smells, though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> That's funny because IRW smells good to me unless I burn it with tools (then all wood stinks) and it doesn't give me a headache like AYC does. I still have one from it no kidding.


You're not wearing your respirator, are you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

I agree with the smell too ! Nowhere close to the nice smelling red cedar around here.


----------



## Kevin

DavidDobbs said:


> I got to ask what does it smell like?
> I am guessing not like ERC.



Dave I'm surprised you never turned any. You'll have a nice big chunk of it by Wednesday. I just slapped a label on the box.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

In that case... I need to ask what it smells like too! lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> In that case... I need to ask what it smells like too! lol



Just ask Dave Wednesday.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DavidDobbs

Wow you didn't need to do that.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Tclem

I have a box of blanks I got back from mel the other day. Think I had some in there


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> I have a box of blanks I got back from mel the other day. Think I had some in there



Its rough when u have so much wood u dont know what u have

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> Its rough when u have so much wood u dont know what u have


Lol I've got a box of about 100 awesome blanks that go out soon. Or later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc

try Grinding alligator Skull bone...Stuff smells horrible but man it looks good on a handle...


----------



## DavidDobbs

Wow it don't smell like I thought it would. @Kevin I just scraped the edge. Hmmmm it is different.
First thing I think of is a musty turpentine
Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DavidDobbs

I have 4 more gallons of juice coming tomorrow. I will get a piece cut and dry it and juice it up.

Dave


----------



## Robert Uresk

DavidDobbs said:


> I have 4 more gallons of juice coming tomorrow. I will get a piece cut and dry it and juice it up.
> 
> Dave


If you don't mind me asking what is your method of drying and stabilizing ycb, thank you for your time


----------



## stumpjumper

I likes the smell of AYC!!!!!

STUMP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

